# ND to the ACC...except for football



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.theacc.com/genrel/091212aaa.html

_"The Atlantic Coast Conference Council of Presidents has unanimously voted to accept the University of Notre Dame as a new member. The Irish will compete as full members in all conference sponsored sports with the exception of football which will play five games annually against league programs."_

What a waste. If you're gonna let them join, at least make them join for all sports so their name recognition can boost our next tv football deal.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks they also voted to increase the conference exit fees...AGAIN.  $50 million now to leave.  No hope of us getting out now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2012)

What a bunch of losers....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2012)

All or nothing!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Looks they also voted to increase the conference exit fees...AGAIN.  $50 million now to leave.  No hope of us getting out now.



We're screwed.  This is horrible news.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 12, 2012)

Well no more dreaming of Tech going back to the SEC someday.  Not good news if you wanted your school out of the ACC but good for the overall intregity of the conference; VERY unlikely now anyone will be leaving.  Undecided about ND; probably good to get them for the other non football sports.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 12, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> All or nothing!



Yep.  If they're allowed to pick and choose, then let the rest of the schools decide to switch conferences for certain sports.



Rebel Yell said:


> We're screwed.  This is horrible news.



Yep.  Doesn't matter who wants us or how bad they want us...nobody is going to pay a $50mil exit fee.



Tim L said:


> Undecided about ND; probably good to get them for the other non football sports.



If you're all in support of a basketball ACC (which obviously the powers that be are), this may be good news.  Though they're subpar in football nowadays though, at least their name brings some weight and could boost our tv deal there...the one sport they aren't a part of the conference for.  Like Jody said though...it should be all or nothing.  ND is benefiting from this deal...not the ACC.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

It won't be long before they are a full member.  Likely as soon as hey find a 16th or 2015 at the latest.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It won't be long before they are a full member.  Likely as soon as hey find a 16th or 2016 at the latest.



I think so too.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2012)

ACC: Where 80's powerhouses go to retire.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It won't be long before they are a full member.  Likely as soon as hey find a 16th or 2016 at the latest.



Who would be the likely 16th team?  I'd like to see  Tulane....an ACC game in New Orleans would be alot of fun and years ago Tech and Tulane had a decent rivilary..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 12, 2012)

As long as ND has their exclusive TV contract with NBC for their football games, they will never joing conference; they do not want to share that revenue with anyone.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> As long as ND has their exclusive TV contract with NBC for their football games, they will never joing conference; they do not want to share that revenue with anyone.



ding ding ding...I don't think this has anything to do with a 16th team.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

The ACC is the best conference anyway.    I am from North Carolina, so I couldn't help but throw that out there.  Chief, the woman in your avatar is really easy on the eyes.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Chief, the woman in your avatar is really easy on the eyes.



Therapeudic isn't she?  Brett Favre thought so too.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> As long as ND has their exclusive TV contract with NBC for their football games, they will never joing conference; they do not want to share that revenue with anyone.



That is true.  It might not be too far down the road that this changes.  Possibly 2015.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> As long as ND has their exclusive TV contract with NBC for their football games, they will never joing conference; they do not want to share that revenue with anyone.


Better to have money and suck for the past 20 years than join the acc,become cash strapped and suck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear Lord, PLEASE let the Miami of old rise from the ashes to destroy the golden domers every year from here to eternity.
The ACC had a chance to finally force their sorry carcass into a conference and let them slide.
Notre Dame gets to keep their NBC contract, gets 5 guaranteed games( so they only have to find 7 opponents yearly now), won't compete in the ACC Championship BUT can still qualify for BCS bowls, and gets all their other sports tied into a conference to share the basketball/baseball tie-ins for TV.
SOMEBODY tell me what the ACC got out of this idiotic deal? Besides being televised on the Notre Dame Network 5 times a year?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> That is true.  It might not be too far down the road that this changes.  Possibly 2015.



http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/blogpost?blogname=playbookdollars&id=1576


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dear Lord, PLEASE let the Miami of old rise from the ashes to destroy the golden domers every year from here to eternity.
> The ACC had a chance to finally force their sorry carcass into a conference and let them slide.
> Notre Dame gets to keep their NBC contract, gets 5 guaranteed games( so they only have to find 7 opponents yearly now), won't compete in the ACC Championship BUT can still qualify for BCS bowls, and gets all their other sports tied into a conference to share the basketball/baseball tie-ins for TV.
> SOMEBODY tell me what the ACC got out of this idiotic deal? Besides being televised on the Notre Dame Network 5 times a year?



ND does not get access to the BCS through this only the other conference bowl tie-ins.  The ACC will get to renegotiate with ESPN adding ND in the other sports and 2-3 away football games per year.  Solidifies the conference with the new $50 mil buyout.  This buyout includes ND.  So if ND is ever going to join one it will most likely be the ACC.  I'd bet you see that about 2015 with NBC becoming to the ACC as CBS is to the SEC.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/blogpost?blogname=playbookdollars&id=1576



An opinion.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> ND does not get access to the BCS through this only the other conference bowl tie-ins.  The ACC will get to renegotiate with ESPN adding ND in the other sports and 2-3 away football games per year.  Solidifies the conference with the new $50 mil buyout.  This buyout includes ND.  So if ND is ever going to join one it will most likely be the ACC.  I'd bet you see that about 2015 with NBC becoming to the ACC as CBS is to the SEC.



Maybe I read over it and missed it, but I don't see where ND's automatic BCS deal was done away with this arrangement.  Unless that changed, yes they do have automatic BCS access.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> An opinion.



And your comment that I quoted earlier was what?


----------



## alphachief (Sep 12, 2012)

Love beatin them domers!  Bring it!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And your comment that I quoted earlier was what?



An opinion of somebody that actually posts on this board.  If you are going to bring in information to prove a point don't bring in some espn lacky's opinion.  His will change as the wind blows.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Who cares?



You do... You're posting in the thread.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> An opinion of somebody that actually posts on this board.  If you are going to bring in information to prove a point don't bring in some espn lacky's opinion.  His will change as the wind blows.



Great point.  You seem far more qualified to speak to how this will play out.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Great point.  You seem far more qualified to speak to how this will play out.



Ok I will do it your way.   http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-blog/2012/09/12/it-wont-be-long-until-notre-dame-is-playing-acc-football-too/


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Ok I will do it your way.   http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-blog/2012/09/12/it-wont-be-long-until-notre-dame-is-playing-acc-football-too/



Mark Bradley.  

From the acc commish-

"Discussing full membership (including football) with Notre Dame was not in the cards," said ACC commissioner John Swofford. 

What this does is give Notre Dame the option to join the acc if something else happens down the line.  Great move for ND, as they get to call their shots in football, keep all the tv revenue and get away from a conference that is imploding, in the Big East.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Mark Bradley.
> 
> From the acc commish-
> 
> ...



If you want my opinion...ND will join completely in 2015.  They will eventually need a road to the playoffs and the ACC is the best fit for them.  They will not be able to get in with 2 Sec teams, a PAC 10, a big 10, big 12, ACC all looking for a spot.


----------



## BowtechDan (Sep 12, 2012)

ACC is now Big East II.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> ND does not get access to the BCS through this only the other conference bowl tie-ins.  The ACC will get to renegotiate with ESPN adding ND in the other sports and 2-3 away football games per year.  Solidifies the conference with the new $50 mil buyout.  This buyout includes ND.  So if ND is ever going to join one it will most likely be the ACC.  I'd bet you see that about 2015 with NBC becoming to the ACC as CBS is to the SEC.



Not sure we are on the same page, KJ.
I'm not saying the ACC tie-in gives Notre Dame access to the BCS. They are basically staying independent, but just got a safety blanket for finding opponents. Bonus is they get to continue to pick and choose who they wish to play. With the new conference alliances, it is very possible that USCw and others will drop an independent as they get no benefit from the match-up. 

If i was Notre Dame( gag!), i would have to think long and hard about joining a conference that just put a $50 Million( heckuva ransom demand) penalty on leaving. When you start talking money, the Irish have had a sweet deal for years ( despite their atrocious play). 

I may be wrong, but i think the SEC is honoring the CBS contract because it was already in place prior to the ABC/ESPN contract. I'm sure the SEC will renegotiate everything as soon as the CBS contract expires. 

Until i see something different,  still feel like ND got the best deal they could have dreamed of, while the ACC got only the "hope" that maybe the trickle down theory will work until something happens to force ND fully into a conference.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure we are on the same page, KJ.
> I'm not saying the ACC tie-in gives Notre Dame access to the BCS. They are basically staying independent, but just got a safety blanket for finding opponents. Bonus is they get to continue to pick and choose who they wish to play. With the new conference alliances, it is very possible that USCw and others will drop an independent as they get no benefit from the match-up.
> 
> If i was Notre Dame( gag!), i would have to think long and hard about joining a conference that just put a $50 Million( heckuva ransom demand) penalty on leaving. When you start talking money, the Irish have had a sweet deal for years ( despite their atrocious play).
> ...



Well...I don't believe we will find out until the contract expires in 15.  Besides the only team to vote against it was FSU... the eleven others decided it was worth it to bring in ND.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Who cares?



Fans that would love to see their team leave the ACC do.  $50 mil buyout all but closes the door on anyone leaving.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 13, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> If you want my opinion...ND will join completely in 2015.  They will eventually need a road to the playoffs and the ACC is the best fit for them.  They will not be able to get in with 2 Sec teams, a PAC 10, a big 10, big 12, ACC all looking for a spot.



One thing is for sure, if they ever join a conference for football it is limited to the ACC; the $50,000,000 fee to leave the conference includes ND.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope the NCAA makes it to where only schools that are in a conference can compete for a NC.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2012)

Anybody that thinks this is bad is crazy... this is fantastic news for the ACC.  So what that its not full membership right away.  Its a very big, $50 million foot in the door.  ND can't hold out as independent forever and when they go to a conference, it will be the ACC.  Likely in 2015.  And then it is very possible that NBC establishes their own 24-hr sports channel with ND and the ACC as its biggest item.

I don't like ND anymore than the rest of us, but they are the epitome of national brands.  They are in every market.  Their fanbase is bigger than Texas and Alabama put together.  This is a coup for the ACC.

For the individual teams, playing ND will make them money.  It will be an automatic sellout for their stadium everytime.  It will boost TV revenue.  It is big for all of the other sports, as well.  ND is a legitimate basketball program and, like it or not, the ACC makes a boatload of money from its basketball TV deal.

The ACC got ND to commit to way more than they have ever committed to in the past.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Anybody that thinks this is bad is crazy... this is fantastic news for the ACC.  So what that its not full membership right away.  Its a very big, $50 million foot in the door.  ND can't hold out as independent forever and when they go to a conference, it will be the ACC.
> 
> I don't like ND anymore than the rest of us, but they are the epitome of national brands.  They are in every market.  Their fanbase is bigger than Texas and Alabama put together.  This is a coup for the ACC.



Doesn't make the conference any better though, and the conference will still care more about bball than football.  That and we're now locked into this basketball conference indefinitely thanks to the $50mil exit fee.  Notre Dame or no ND, this deal stinks for football schools in the ACC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Anybody that thinks this is bad is crazy... this is fantastic news for the ACC.  So what that its not full membership right away.  Its a very big, $50 million foot in the door.  ND can't hold out as independent forever and when they go to a conference, it will be the ACC.  Likely in 2015.  And then it is very possible that NBC establishes their own 24-hr sports channel with ND and the ACC as its biggest item.
> 
> I don't like ND anymore than the rest of us, but they are the epitome of national brands.  They are in every market.  Their fanbase is bigger than Texas and Alabama put together.  This is a coup for the ACC.
> 
> ...



It _could _be good down the road.  But for right now, it's not.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Doesn't make the conference any better though, and the conference will still care more about bball than football.  That and we're now locked into this basketball conference indefinitely thanks to the $50mil exit fee.  Notre Dame or no ND, this deal stinks for football schools in the ACC.



First of all, the ACC doesn't care more about basketball than football.  UNC and Duke do, but that's it.  Football makes this conference a lot more money than basketball does and the only teams that are better in basketball than football are Duke, UNC, maybe Wake, sometimes Maryland, Cuse and sometimes Pitt.  It changes from year to year, but the only two constants are Duke and UNC.  I will agree that sometimes the Tobacco Rd schools do seem to have a heavier weight than others.  Swofford is a born and bred North Carolina and played at UNC so that's understandable.  He won't be commish forever, though.

On the other hand, we do basketball really well, so there is nothing wrong with embracing it.  The ACC makes a lot of money from basketball.  And that money doesn't just stay in the basketball program.  So the football teams do benefit.  Just because you don't care about basketball doesn't mean it doesn't help the school.  

But ND playing 5 games against ACC every year absolutely raises the profile of the conference.  Its 5 more games on TV every year with a lot of eyes watching.  If you like for your team to play big-time OOC games, then you like this move because it is at least 1 more national exposure game every 3 years for your team.

Furthermore, they cannot win the conference and they cannot take the ACC's spot in the Orange Bowl.

It is good right now because of all of the increased visibility for the conference.  It is even better when ND joins full-time, which I believe they will.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> First of all, the ACC doesn't care more about basketball than football.



You lost me at hello.  The addition of Pitt & Syracuse certainly weren't to boost our football prestige.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> You lost me at hello.  The addition of Pitt & Syracuse certainly weren't to boost our football prestige.



Because there were so many great options to bring in.  I hear we almost landed Bama, Texas, and USC but it fell through right at the end.  

FSU wouldn't do any better in another conference than they do currently in the ACC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> First of all, the ACC doesn't care more about basketball than football.  UNC and Duke do, but that's it.



And who do you think runs the ACC?  Tobacco Road runs this conference.



> Football makes this conference a lot more money than basketball does


That's right.  Football is nothing more than a way to pay the bills.  What do _prefer_, working or hunting?



> and the only teams that are better in basketball than football are Duke, UNC, maybe Wake, sometimes Maryland, Cuse and sometimes Pitt.


Sometimes Pitt?  Recently, Pitt has been a basketball school.
You just named 6 out of 14 teams, even though I appreciate you not naming FSU in that list (last year, anyway).  That's about half of the teams in the conference, and BOTH of the additions.


> It changes from year to year, but the only two constants are Duke and UNC.  I will agree that sometimes the Tobacco Rd schools do seem to have a heavier weight than others.  Swofford is a born and bred North Carolina and played at UNC so that's understandable.  He won't be commish forever, though.


He'll be replaced by another Tobacco  Road alum.



> On the other hand, we do basketball really well, so there is nothing wrong with embracing it.  The ACC makes a lot of money from basketball.  And that money doesn't just stay in the basketball program.  So the football teams do benefit.  Just because you don't care about basketball doesn't mean it doesn't help the school.


I'd like to see some numbers on that.  Not saying you're wrong, but how does basketball's $$ benefit football's $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$?



> But ND playing 5 games against ACC every year absolutely raises the profile of the conference.  Its 5 more games on TV every year with a lot of eyes watching.  If you like for your team to play big-time OOC games, then you like this move because it is at least 1 more national exposure game every 3 years for your team.


Getting a home game with ND every 6 years (I care about FSU, not the ACC) isn't worth raising the buyout to a level that the entire conference is basically held hostage.  Remember, FSU doesn't make money off of the games in South Bend.  I'm concerned with what will put money in FSU's pocket.  Money = winning.  Ask the SEC people here, they'll tell you.



> Furthermore, they cannot win the conference and they cannot take the ACC's spot in the Orange Bowl.


I really don't care if we still get to play the Big East "Champion". It's just another stumbling block towards what really matters, a national championship.


> It is good right now because of all of the increased visibility for the conference.  It is even better when ND joins full-time, which I believe they will.


That's what the Big East said in 1995.  If Notre Dame had joined as a full member, I'd be excited.  As it stands right now, it isn't the benefit you think it is.  ESPN isn't going to pony up big bucks to show 2 or 3 Notre Dame games a year.  Definitely not enough to matter once it's divided up 14 ways.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 13, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Because there were so many great options to bring in.  I hear we almost landed Bama, Texas, and USC but it fell through right at the end.
> 
> FSU wouldn't do any better in another conference than they do currently in the ACC.



I don't think we'd do any worse, either.  Increased revenue = better pay for asst. coaches and facilities = more wins = championships = increased revenue =.........

Ask a Bama fan.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 13, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> (I care about FSU, not the ACC)





I only care for the other teams to the extent that we're forced to play them because we're locked in a conference with them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UNC and Duke do, but that's it.



nc state, too.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 13, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Anybody that thinks this is bad is crazy... this is fantastic news for the ACC.  So what that its not full membership right away.  Its a very big, $50 million foot in the door.  ND can't hold out as independent forever and when they go to a conference, it will be the ACC.  Likely in 2015.  And then it is very possible that NBC establishes their own 24-hr sports channel with ND and the ACC as its biggest item.
> 
> I don't like ND anymore than the rest of us, but they are the epitome of national brands.  They are in every market.  Their fanbase is bigger than Texas and Alabama put together.  This is a coup for the ACC.
> 
> ...



Good post, you hit on some things that others have overlooked. I like this move the more I read about it. I read somewhere not long ago that the Notre Dame football program will soon be forced to join a conference. The ACC just sat themselves up to be "that" conference.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 13, 2012)

If you weigh the pros and cons of Notre Dame entering the conference; there is no way this is a bad deal for the ACC.  Yes I'd love to see Tech back in the SEC (does anyone else remember when Dodds Tech teams were was the class of the south; when bama and Georgia students were still counting toes and fingers to to add big numbers in general math ) but it ant gonna happen.  Same with FSU and Miami; they are not going anywhere...Eventually ND will become full members of the conference in football; but even if they do not; each school makes more money now because of ND......When the dust settles from this there is only going to be one more question to decide; when does the ACC add the 16th and final school and who will it be...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 13, 2012)

Tim L said:


> when does the ACC add the 16th and final school and who will it be...



Seeing how the ACC is all about adding football juggernauts as of late, I suspect someone like Eastern Michigan, Marshall or Savannah State.  Location doesn't seem to matter to the ACC anymore either, so maybe we should go after a powerhouse like Hawaii.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 13, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Seeing how the ACC is all about adding football juggernauts as of late, I suspect someone like Eastern Michigan, Marshall or Savannah State.  Location doesn't seem to matter to the ACC anymore either, so maybe we should go after a powerhouse like Hawaii.



Well....we do need some geographic balance; I'd like to see Pointe University (was formerly Atlanta Christian College) since I'm a member of the Christian Church or  West Georgia College since I went there, but neither is likely....So I hope when it happens we go after a Conference USA School; get another gulf coast school rather than something like Connecticult or Rutgers...Tulane would be a good choice (New Orleans used to be a good road game when Tech played them in the 60's) or to it right...make Southern Miss enlarge their stadium, make Farve the offensive coordinator, bring in Petrino as the HC and make Jackie Sherrill the defensive coordinator....Have Arkansas as the first home game once their in the ACC and let Sherrill castrate a hog at half time on the 50 yard line like he used to do at Texas A&M....Would make a fine statement to the rest of college football that a new day has arisen in the ACC...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 13, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Location doesn't seem to matter to the ACC anymore either, so maybe we should go after a powerhouse like Hawaii.



What other football powerhouse could we add from the Atlantic Coast? The SEC is doing the same thing, I've never considered Missouri or Texas to be in the Southeast.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> And who do you think runs the ACC?  Tobacco Road runs this conference.


They have done nothing to hurt the football in this conference.  The brought in football schools with VT and Miami.  Pitt and Cuse are basketball schools right now but Pitt was ranked in the final football AP top 25 in 2002, 2004, and 2009 and was 27th at the end of 2008.  They are not a dead-weight football program and they stand to reap some benefits of PSU's problems.




Rebel Yell said:


> That's right.  Football is nothing more than a way to pay the bills.  What do _prefer_, working or hunting?


How can you say this^^^  and then say this:


Rebel Yell said:


> I'm concerned with what will put money in FSU's pocket.  Money = winning.  Ask the SEC people here, they'll tell you.



Playing ND puts money directly in the pockets of every school in the ACC.  Adding them in basketball also puts money into the pockets of every team in the ACC.




Rebel Yell said:


> You just named 6 out of 14 teams, even though I appreciate you not naming FSU in that list (last year, anyway).  That's about half of the teams in the conference, and BOTH of the additions.



Only Duke and UNC are always more concerned about basketball.  The others are cyclical.  WF is terrible at basketball right now.  Right now FSU is in better shape than NCSt, Maryland, GT, and WF.




Rebel Yell said:


> I'd like to see some numbers on that.  Not saying you're wrong, but how does basketball's $$ benefit football's $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$?


The money goes into the Athletic Department's general fund.  Bball money is not earmarked for bball only.




Rebel Yell said:


> Getting a home game with ND every 6 years (I care about FSU, not the ACC) isn't worth raising the buyout to a level that the entire conference is basically held hostage.  Remember, FSU doesn't make money off of the games in South Bend.  I'm concerned with what will put money in FSU's pocket.  Money = winning.  Ask the SEC people here, they'll tell you.


It was already $20 million.  Nobody wanted to even pay that.  But the increase has to be ratified unanimously by all member Presidents.  The ACC didn't up the buyout.  Swofford didn't do it.  Your President and mine upped the buyout.  They know nobody is going anywhere, anyways.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Seeing how the ACC is all about adding football juggernauts as of late, I suspect someone like Eastern Michigan, Marshall or Savannah State.  Location doesn't seem to matter to the ACC anymore either, so maybe we should go after a powerhouse like Hawaii.



If the conference needs a juggernaut, why don't your boys at FSU step up.  Its not like y'all have been any good in the last few years, either.  Watch out, you've got WF again this week...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't think we'd do any worse, either.  Increased revenue = better pay for asst. coaches and facilities = more wins = championships = increased revenue =.........
> 
> Ask a Bama fan.



Just outbid them for Saben and you can have all of that.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The ACC had a chance to finally force their sorry carcass into a conference and let them slide




One thing I forgot to say... this issue should have been settled in the playoff talks.  Everything would have been far better for the sport to have CONFERENCE CHAMPIONS form the playoff.  Now everything is still up in the air as to who gets chosen...and someday in the near future people are going to be complaining we need to change the system again.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 14, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If the conference needs a juggernaut, why don't your boys at FSU step up.  Its not like y'all have been any good in the last few years, either.  Watch out, you've got WF again this week...


Tune in to the Wake game tomorrow and see what happens....

BTW, who is your team?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 14, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Just outbid them for Saben and you can have all of that.



We've got Jimbo.  I'm happy with that.  Where do you think he got the blueprint for rebuilding FSU?  Plus, our indoor practice facility is a sure thing, now.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> We've got Jimbo.  I'm happy with that.  Where do you think he got the blueprint for rebuilding FSU?  Plus, our indoor practice facility is a sure thing, now.



So you're telling me you would choose him over Saben.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 14, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> So you're telling me you would choose him over Saben.



Not at all.  Just saying that I'm happy with Jimbo.


----------

